# "Humanistic" shaped moveable-jaw head?



## Oxnard (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello! I'm not entirely sure if this is the place to ask this, but I wasn't exactly sure where else to ask. This isn't a question for a "fursuit head" specifically, but I want to use the basic method that's used to make a fursuit head, if that makes sense. I'm actually trying to make a cosplay of the character Ziggs from League of Legends. (I've tried asking cosplay boards but no one seems to be very experienced in this sort of stuff so I thought maybe here would be a better option. But if this isn't the right place for this just let me know and you can totally delete/lock my thread!)
Some reference pictures:
http://i48.tinypic.com/21m593b.png
http://i45.tinypic.com/vywcxt.jpg
As you can see, he has something that looks like an anthropomorphic cat head (it really does remind me of a fursuit head when I look at it).
I've been planning out how I'm going to shape and arrange my foam but I'm running into a bit of a problem since he has a bit more of a "humanistic" looking face. With most cats -and with most feline fursuit heads I've seen- they have a top "muzzle" part and a small "chin" part that's slightly more behind the top "muzzle" part. But with Ziggs he just has what looks like a furry human face with cat ears (sort of). The tan "muzzle" part that's surrounding his teeth is all one piece, so if I were to shape it and place it as one connected piece I wouldn't be able to move my jaw to open the mouth without the foam ripping apart (gosh I really hope this makes sense). I'm just having a lot of trouble planning out how exactly I'm going to go about doing this so that it will look accurate and will allow me to make the mouth move. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated - that is, again, if I'm in the right place to be asking this!
Thank you for reading!


----------

